
Order of Magnitude Physics Material - nickb
http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/sanjoy/oom/
======
mhartl
I love this stuff! Sanjoy wrote his brilliant Ph.D. thesis based partially on
an Order of Magnitude Physics course taught at Caltech by Sterl Phinney (his
advisor) and Peter Goldreich. He is a brilliant teacher and this material is a
goldmine of good ideas. (Full disclosure: Sanjoy and I taught Physics 1
together at Caltech, and Sterl was my advisor as well.)

